# Elf n Safety - Ferry back from Morocco



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

This is the view the first vehicle parked on the ramp of the higher deck gets when they start to lower it. There is no barrier, just a drop to the next deck as the ramp tilts down. I had my hand and foot brakes hard on and just hoped those behind me did too!!!! 

Best not to be the first one on.


----------

